# Celestial Civil War



## Diamond Creator (Mar 25, 2022)

Celestial king gets killed while Diamond Creator is watching on guard.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

“DADDY” *I yelled jumping into my father’s lap as he chuckles and scoops me up into a hug as I squeal happily*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 25, 2022)

“Aww your son is cute your majesty”


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

Solaris:”Thank you I am quite proud he just turned 40 today and he’s very happy about it he’s old enough to join me in my army”


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 25, 2022)

“Time to prepare for his birthday dinner”


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

*Solaris looks outside at the twin Suns of Sol and Nox which were just about to set* Solaris:”yes it is time”


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 25, 2022)

“His dinner is pizza his favorite food.”


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

“Yay” *I jumped off Solaris’s lap and tackled you playfully* Solaris:”whoa he’s a feisty one” *He chuckles*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 25, 2022)

*hugs his son*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

Diamond Creator said:


> *hugs his son*


*I giggled and nuzzle you*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 27, 2022)

*Boop his son’s snoot*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Diamond Creator said:


> *Boop his son’s snoot*


*I giggled*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 27, 2022)

*tickle your belly*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Diamond Creator said:


> *tickle your belly*


*Starts laughing*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 27, 2022)

*tickles you some more*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Diamond Creator said:


> *tickles you some more*


*laughs and nibbles*


----------

